# Linux Windows 8.1 Dualboot



## dan954 (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

im Rahmen einer Windows-Neuinstallation möchte ich zusätzlich Ubuntu parallel installieren.

Meine SSD habe ich unter Ubuntu-Live mit gparted formatiert anschließend und Windows installiert und nun möchte ich Ubuntu installieren allerdings wird Windows 8 nicht erkannt, woran kann das liegen? Auf meinem Notebook hat das gleiche Prozedere ohne Probleme geklappt.

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2014)

Windows 8 wird bei der Ubuntu-Installation nicht erkannt?  
Kannst du Windows denn starten?


----------



## dan954 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ja Windows 8 kann ich ohne Problem starten aber sobald ich Ubuntu installieren will wird mir nur die Option gegeben die Festplatte zu löschen und Ubuntu zu installieren anstatt ein Dualboot einzurichten.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2014)

Du müsstest doch eigentlich auswählen können, dass du es auf der anderen Partition installieren willst, oder?


----------



## dan954 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe nur eine Partition, normalerweise kann man dann Ubuntu und Windows Speicher zuweisen aber komischerweise erkennt Ubuntu nicht das Windows installiert ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2014)

Wieso hast du denn nur eine Partition, wenn du vorher schonmal mehrere Partitionen angelegt hast?
Ich würde mal sagen, da ist wohl was schief gelaufen ... 

Du kannst unter Windows ja die Systempartition verkleinern und aus dem Speicher dann eine zweite Partition anlegen, auf welcher du dann Linux installierst.


----------



## dan954 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte vorher auch nur eine Partition auf meiner SSD. Wenn ich Ubuntu jetzt auf eine andere Partition installieren ohne das es Windows 8 erkennt habe ich dann überhaupt im Bootloader die Möglichkeit zwischen Ubuntu und Windows zu wählen? Normalerweise überschreibt Ubuntu ja den Windows-Bootloader das wird doch dann nicht gehen oder?


----------



## TroaX (5. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher auch nur eine Partition auf meiner SSD. Wenn ich Ubuntu jetzt auf eine andere Partition installieren ohne das es Windows 8 erkennt habe ich dann überhaupt im Bootloader die Möglichkeit zwischen Ubuntu und Windows zu wählen? Normalerweise überschreibt Ubuntu ja den Windows-Bootloader das wird doch dann nicht gehen oder?


Nö. Denn damit Ubuntu das Windows ins Grub einträgt, muss er es ja erkennen. Welche Ubuntu-Version versuchts du zu installieren? Mit älteren gibt es Probleme mit UEFI. Hatte das selbe Spiel bei meinem Notebook. Ich habe es dann mit einer neueren geschaft. Hatte es vorher mit einer 13er versucht. Mit der 14er klappte es dann Problemlos.


----------



## dan954 (5. Dezember 2014)

Das aktuellste ich meinte das müsste 14.04.1 sein.

*Edit:* Ich Ubuntu jetzt auf eine andere SSD installiert und es mal mit Boot-repair versucht und dann kriege ich auch den Grub-loader angezeigt allerdings mit komischen Einträgen und sobald ich dann einmal in irgendein ein OS starte ist wieder der Windows-Bootloader da . Hat hier echt keiner ne Ahnung? Bin hier grade echt am verzweifeln  Die Mauseingabe funktioniert unter Ubuntu irgendwie auch nicht richtig manchmal werden keine Eingaben erkannt, manchmal schon


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Dezember 2014)

Sieht doch eigentlich genau so aus, wie ich es erwarten würde.  Und dass er danach nochmal in den Windows-Bootloader springt, ist auch normal.


----------



## janjed (6. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> sobald ich dann einmal in irgendein ein OS starte ist wieder der Windows-Bootloader da


Es kann sein das durch boot-repair alle GRUB "Links" in den MBR wo der BOOTMGR (Windows Bootloader) liegt führen weil der da irgendetwas verbockt hat.
Ich würde dir empfehlen neu frische Windows Installation aufzusetzen und denn Ubuntu hinterher zu installieren und falls er es denn immer noch nicht anzeigt mit dem Dual Boot selbst die Partitionen zu partitionieren


----------



## dan954 (6. Dezember 2014)

Normalerweise hat man doch nicht die 3x die Option in Windows zu booten? Ich meinte der GRUB ist dann komplett weg und nur noch der Windows-Bootloader da.
Windows hab ich ja schon frisch installiert und es wird nicht erkannt.
Wie soll ich denn mit dem Dualboot die Partitionen erstellen?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (14. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal hier:

Linux Mint 17 Qiana neben Windows installieren, Apps aktuallisieren und kurzer Überblick [Deutsch] - YouTube


----------

